
Game of Thrones petition: nearly 500k demands season 8 remake - truth_seeker
https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2019/may/16/game-of-thrones-petition-got-season-8-remake
======
Millennium
And here's the counrer-petiton we truly need.

[https://www.change.org/p/people-in-general-remake-the-
game-o...](https://www.change.org/p/people-in-general-remake-the-game-of-
thrones-fanbase-with-better-
fans?recruiter=69810407&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink&utm_campaign=share_petition)

~~~
truth_seeker
:)

